
Show HN: Dumbest AI + Blockchain Project in 100 lines - daniel-l
https://github.com/theDumbAssCoin/DUMBASS
======
projectramo
Pretty good so far, but I don't see anything about IoT, drones, and solar
power anywhere.

------
kowdermeister
Without a whitepaper it's not really credible.

------
yingw787
Documentation and variable naming are not dumb enough. Remove all
documentation and use Hungarian notation incorrectly and I'll invest.

------
chupa-chups
HODL!

> [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hodl](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hodl)

------
blobster
What, no VR? Laaame

------
thunderbird007
You convinced me, I'm in :-p

------
occsceo
how can I invest?

